# Show hack colours



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

So a couple months ago I got this gorgeous purple bling browband made. I had some issues with the postage of it and actually getting it and the lady that made it feels so bad that she's told me a few times that she really wants to make me another to make up for it.
Next year I want to start doing some show hack classes and I'd like to have an option of colours to use. I'm not sure which colour to get the new browband made. I'll be making a stock to match each of them but I'd like to be able to switch up the colours if I feel like it.
Every time I've been to a hack show I've seen a thousand people with blue and red so I'm thinking I want to stay away from those colours if I can, while at the same time I want something really eye catching and very bold.
This is my horse sporting his fabulous purple bling. If anyone has any suggestions for me, you're awesome and is deserving of cookies


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

What about orange? I hardly ever see orange but im sure it would look amazing on a grey


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had a few people tell me orange actually. Might do it with a little black to make it pop.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Anything bright would look fantastic on a grey, especially teamed with black. My fingers are itching to make neon green, black, and silver, but I don't have a horse it would suit. Orange and black would also be awesome or maybe even yellow!

edit; I have my bay in either purple, white and silver (like you) or hunter green, burgundy, cream and gold - though I am in the process of making him a purple, baby blue and silver one that is going to be stunning.

My buckskin is in chocolate, baby blue, cream and gold, and I'm in the process of making dusty rose and wine with a touch of gold - but I have no idea if it will suit her or not, because I've never seen the combo on any horse before.

IMO bright is eye-catching and that tends to be the aim of the game with hacking but sophisticated and a little demure would suit your horse better. That face is just stunning and you want to draw attention to it without distracting from it.

I think hunter green, mint green and silver would look fantastic on your horse. I made one a while back and gave it to a friend who has a chestnut - LOVELY. But green also looks great on greys.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok so I've settled on orange with a bit of navy and silver. I'm hoping that she has those colours available to make it


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

oh now you've got me tempted to go make that D: what a gorgeous combo!

I have already spent WAY too much on browbands. Someone please control me? (or fund my habit, I would gladly churn out one a day if I had the money)


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

haha i should have gotten it done in my zone or club colours since i already have the purple one for show hacking, buuuuuuuuut random awesome colours are SO MUCH COOLER.
she's ordering the orange  super excited about it


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol I'm so bad... my horses have 3+ browbands EACH and yet I don't have a single browband in my club OR zone colours. My club is maroon and white which looks SO bad on my horses D: (actually it looks ok on Monty but not on the foal)


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Maroon should look nice on a buckskin.
Im in the same boat, my club is sky blue and i tried my friends sky blue on him and you could barely see it! Navy and teal would be ok, but its boring compared to orange lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I think turquoise would look great! Or magenta.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooooh magenta! I forsee a lot more browbands being made lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Amir yes maroon does look ok on her I guess, hoping to goodness she looks nice in the new one I'm making her (it's dusty rose and the colour of red wine and is just beautiful, very simple design so will be blingy). There's also a problem with white on her though - she is pale and she already has a fairly big blaze. Too much white disappears on a white face. She would look awful in a browband made in my PC colours D:

Blues look lovely on greys but yes sky blue is too light. I had red, cream and gold on my old pony, he was a little white grey. My mamma chose the colours and they looked fabulous, but I don't have a photo


----------



## ibelieveinbrandy (Sep 28, 2011)

I saw a grey the other day on youtube that had a really nice red colour browband with a bit of black and silver. it looked absolutely amazing! it was very thick to, i think they look the best


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh red and black sounds good! I think ill end up with a new browband for every day of the month lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

